# Suggestions for First Fish Please



## Kurly (Jul 31, 2007)

Hi, 
My 8 year old daughter wants a fish and I would like to know what kind of fish is the easiest to take care of? Fresh water fish or Salt water Fish? She does not want a gold fish but wants something "pretty". She also wants 2 or 3 of them and says they have to be nice fish and get along with each other. 

I have absolutely zero fish knowledge and am hoping that someone here can give me a little advise. 

I am not really sure where to post this question so if this is the wrong place, please accept my apologies.

Thanks!


----------



## Apotheosis (Jul 2, 2007)

Freshwater fish will be alot easier to keep. It's not hard to keep fish, you just have to read up a bit. Buying a book would be a good start.

As for fish, guppies are colorful and stay small. :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2007)

Freshwater is probably better to start out with and learn. Be sure to read the stickies on the nitrogen cycle.  ---> http://www.fishforums.com/forum/general-freshwater/7125-nitrogen-cycle-basics.html

Tetras are easy fish to keep. They come in all different colors and need atleast 6 in a group.

Do you have a tank/aquarium yet?

If not, I suggest starting out with a 20 or 29g tank. There will be alot of room for various fish, but its not a huge tank. Start with the biggest fish tank you can. A 10g would be an ok tank to start out with as well, but has limited stocking and new fish owners (I was one of them) are eager to fill the tank up with all the different choices of fish at the fish store....and the fish store lets them. 

With an aquarium, you'll need a stand, a heater (one that is around 5 watts per gallon, so with a 10 gallon, get a 50 watt heater); a filter (hang over the back types are pretty cheap and popular); substrate (gravel or sand); and some type of hood or glass top (not totally necessary for all fish though).

Welcome to the site!


----------



## Kurly (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome and the information 

We don't have a tank/aquarium yet. I really don't want anything too large because it will be kept in my daughters room but I will make sure that it is large enough for whatever type of fish we decide on. I am going to look up information on tetras (I have never heard of these fish) as well as guppies and will also get a book on fish. I wanted to ask questions first and research as much as possible to make sure that we have everything set up correctly in hopes of keeping alive whatever fish we do buy.

Again, thank you for replying and if anyone else has something to add, please feel free to do so. I have already been given some very good suggestions but am eager to hear more.


----------



## Apotheosis (Jul 2, 2007)

You already have a great mindset. Too many aquarists jump into fishkeeping without researching anything. It's fun and exciting to start out, but if you research everything beforehand, you'll have far less problems down the road than others would. 

If you have any questions or are confused about something, let us know. We're more than willing to help new fishkeepers.


----------



## kamanut (Jul 26, 2007)

White Cloud Minnows are colorful, hardy, fun in a school, inexpensive, and don't need a heater. Mine kind of get thrown around everywhere, and I have yet to have one die. I recommend them for all my friends (instead of a betta or goldfish) that want to get fish.


----------



## Danh (Feb 19, 2007)

Danios are bulletproof! Many people even use them to cycle tanks they are so hardy. I recommend 4 or 5 of them in a 20g or so, then get some cories or a few other fish to be decided later on after the tank is cycled.


----------



## Apotheosis (Jul 2, 2007)

Oh, and make sure to do a fishless cycle when the time comes. Cycling with fish will put the fish under unnecessary stress and will make them susceptible to ammonia poisoning and especially nitrite poisoning.


----------



## Kurly (Jul 31, 2007)

I have another question... My daughter wants a male Betta but still wants more than 1 fish. I know that you shouldn't have more than one Betta in a tank so I was wondering if it would be okay to have one Betta in the tank with either danios, white cloud minnows or tetras? I would hate for the Betta to harm the other fish. 

We will probably buy either a 10 gallon or 20 gallon tank and all the equipment later this week so we can cycle the tank. This is all so new to me so I will be sure to take my time and do it correctly.

Thanks again


----------



## Apotheosis (Jul 2, 2007)

Actually, it would be the other way around if you kept a betta with danios. Danios are nippy and would shred the betta's fins and most likely cause it to die of stress. 

Most tetras do well with bettas. Not sure about white clouds, but I think they prefer a lower temp than a betta would be comfortable with (not 100% sure on this though).


----------



## Kurly (Jul 31, 2007)

Oh, we'll say no to danios for sure! I have seen some pictures of tetras online and they are pretty so I think that we will probably get some of those in addition to the Betta.

You have been very helpful Apotheosis


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2007)

Bettas do need a slightly higher temp than the White Clouds....and I agree about the Danios. They can be nippy.

In either the 10g or 20g, a male Betta would be fine with a school of Harlequin rasboras. I find they make a great combo as the Harlies are really peaceful fish and usually the Betta pays them no attention. If he does, they are too fast for him.

If you can't find them, or don't like them, then Glowlight Tetras, Lemon Tetras, or Cardinal Tetras are a few that would be fine. 

The 20g would definitely allow you to have more fish and you could even go with a school of tetras or rasboras, the male Betta, and some Cory catfish for the bottom. Cories are super cute and really add some character to fish tanks. Also, you'd be able to have a larger school of tetras and really see some schooling action (more so than the 10g).


----------



## Kurly (Jul 31, 2007)

I really like the Harlequin rasboras and my daughter does too. Thank you for the picture JustOneMore20. I would love to go with a 20 gallon tank but I think it may be too big for my daughters room so we may have to get a 10 gallon. Maybe that will change once we get to the Pet Store and see all the fish that you have suggested!


----------



## mcdanielnc89 (Jun 7, 2007)

Yes, it is possibly to keep fish with a betta depending on the personality of your betta... Just make sure it's a peaceful with tha tis with the betta and I'ms ure your beta won't mind(hopefully)... Tetras are good with them as well as i think guppies would be..(i could be wrong) I have seen guppies in with a betta before but not totally sure if it is acceptable..


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

As for the cycling, that is, making the tank safe for fish, here's the simplest thing to do:

Day one: set up the tank

Day two: Get a bottle of Seachem's "Stability" from a petshop or mailorder place. Follow the directions on the bottle, but use a double dose of what it says for that first dose. 

Day three: add your fish and continue dosing with Stability for the rest of the week as described on the bottle.


Do not let the petshop try to sell you anything else except Stability. ( unless it's Bio-Spira ) All the other bacteria-in-a-bottle products are junk that won't help you. BioSpira is expensive and needs to be kept in the fridge, but it works in one single dose on day one. Stability is much cheaper and doesn't need to be kept cool, and it works almost as well.

There are other methods, but they are slow, complicated, and annoying. Get Stability and be happy. Your fish will live and your daughter won't be heartbroken.


----------



## Kurly (Jul 31, 2007)

I am so glad you posted that info TheOldSalt. I have been reading about how to cycle the tank and was getting pretty confused because I thought we would have to wait weeks after getting the tank to buy any fish to put in there! Some write ups are very confusing. Your instructions are simple, to the point and will be sure to keep my headache to a minimum.  

This site is great!


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2007)

Kurly said:


> I really like the Harlequin rasboras and my daughter does too. Thank you for the picture JustOneMore20. I would love to go with a 20 gallon tank but I think it may be too big for my daughters room so we may have to get a 10 gallon. Maybe that will change once we get to the Pet Store and see all the fish that you have suggested!


10g is fine to start with.  Thats what I started with...I didn't do any research before buying though and ended up with too many fish in my tank. You are doing much better than I did by researching and asking questions, so your tank should be very successful. I'm sure your daughter will be very happy with her tank...and may even start off a little fish keeping hobby for the both of you.



mcdanielnc89 said:


> Tetras are good with them as well as i think guppies would be..(i could be wrong) I have seen guppies in with a betta before but not totally sure if it is acceptable..


Guppies are not the best tankmates for Bettas, since males have the long flowing tails (Fancy guppies) and they are very tempting to Bettas. Many times Bettas end up nipping guppies, so I'd stay away from them. ;-)


----------



## Kurly (Jul 31, 2007)

I still don't know if I will ever decide exactly which fish to get! I took my kids to the library today and we checked out several freshwater aquarium and fish books. The more we look at the books, the more fish we like! Of course we will stick to the beginner fish but I am starting to want all of them. I had no idea that fish could be so interesting and beautiful.

I'll be sure to update everyone as we move along. That is if I can ever get moving! I am still researching everything right now. So much to learn about these beautiful little creatures :fish:


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2007)

Now you can see why some of use have multiple aquariums.  We just wanted too many!


----------



## Kurly (Jul 31, 2007)

lol yes I do see why. I have to keep saying to myself... stick to one aquarium and beginner fish first and when I learn how to take care of them then maybe later I can get another one!


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Beware of those impulse buys. You see a fish at the store, fall in love, buy it and take it home. Then you do the research and OOPS! That won't work! It's happened to all of us and sometimes it's hard to say no. lol
Be strong!


----------



## Corydora_FREAK (Feb 21, 2007)

MTS my friend (Multiple Tank Syndrome) Thats why i have 8!


----------



## Kurly (Jul 31, 2007)

MTS - lol, I'll have to remember that one.  Well, I have just decided that I am not going to put a tank in my daughters room afterall. Instead I am going to buy a 20 gallon tank, to put in our Family Room (For the entire Family) so that we will have enough room to add more if we want later. Beginner fish first ,of course, and NO impulse buys  She still wants a Betta so I am going to let her pick one out and put it in her room in a small aquarium. That is going to work out best because she can get her fish quickly and it will give me time to research this whole fish thing, figure out exactly which ones I want to start with and allow the whole family to enjoy watching the fish!

I have always wanted a fish tank in my family room anyway. My daughter has just motivated me to finally get it done. 

This is so exciting! I think I am hooked already - lol


----------



## clavo (Jul 11, 2007)

This a very interesting thread. And i wanted to add, have you thought about freshwater invertabrets? I have 2 redclaw crabs and 3 ghost shrimp that iam in love with and they never get you bored. As long as you dont get big enough fish to eat them, you should get about ten ghost shrimp. Theyre cheap(over here 30cents each), easy to take care of(good scavengers, eat anything that settles at the bottom. Flakes, etc.), and your daughter will love them...trust me. Theres basicly no limit as to how many you can get. And you dont have to buy anything special for them...


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2007)

i suggest ghost shrimp as well. but only if the fish in the tank with them aren't nippy. tetras, rasboras, danios, etc. all make good choices. I wouldn't add any red claw crabs because they need a place to get out of the water, as do all crabs, and i believe they need brackish water. 

If you are getting a 20 gallon, good choice. i have a 20 long and a 10 gallon. i really like our 20 better than my 10 because there is so many more fish you can put in it. I would suggest a pair of either bolivian or blue rams for your tank but they really aren't "beginer" fish. my personal favorites are x-ray or pristella tetras and black neon tetras. I would choose either one of them, some small hatchet fish and a few cories. very cool tank. just watch the hatchets, they can be jumpers.


----------



## Apotheosis (Jul 2, 2007)

You can start out with a few beginner fish, just to get the hang of things, and then buy some fish for more experienced fishkeepers. Basically, you don't have to fill out the tank with all beginner fish. You can leave some room in the future for intermediate/harder fish to keep.


----------



## Kurly (Jul 31, 2007)

Well, my daughter finally has her first fish! :fish: It is a multi-colored male Betta which she named "Rainbow"  . We bought a 2.5 Mini Bow Aquarium Kit and all the little goodies to go with it. It is the perfect size for her room and fits perfectly on the stand beside her bed. He is swimming happily in it right now and my daughter has not stopped smiling since we brought him home! He really looks pretty in the dark room with the lighted hood shining down on him. You can see the colors of the rainbow on him so that name fits him well. 

Now the next step is to get working on the first Family Aquarium! This is so much fun!


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2007)

congrats!! did ou cycle the tank?


----------



## Kurly (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks and yes I did cycle the tank


----------



## Apotheosis (Jul 2, 2007)

How did you cycle it so fast? 

Unless you used bio-spira, I'd like to know your secret. :mrgreen:


----------



## Kurly (Jul 31, 2007)

Sorry, I have no secret..... I splurged a little and bought the bio-spira


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2007)

Thats great! I'm sure your daughter is super happy right now.  Some people think Bettas are boring, but I've enjoyed the 2 I have had. They are pretty personable fish usually.


----------



## Kurly (Jul 31, 2007)

Well so far Rainbow isn't boring at all. My daughter was putting on a little "play" for him in front of his aquarium with 2 of her Barbie Dolls. He started swimming back and forth really fast and then blew out his gills on his face ( I think that is the correct terminology, if not please forgive me). After he calmed down, he just stayed in front of the dolls looking at them. My daughter thought he really enjoyed the play - lol. She is having a good time with him and has been in her room talking to him all morning - lol


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

That is called flaring and it's a sign of dominance. They will do that when they encounter another male or a reflection of themselves. It's very impressive to watch and it's actually good for them. Puting a mirror up to him for a few minutes a day will give him exercise and give you a pretty display to watch.


----------



## Vinny (Aug 1, 2007)

Heh, Kurly, as you mentioned about your daughter becoming rather found with her new fish - I find this happening to myself as I recently purchased two Minnows to cycle my tank. lol, they can be quite entertaining!


----------



## Kurly (Jul 31, 2007)

Warning... Kind of long post...

Okay guys,Ready for some brain picking from me again? :lol: 

I know I keep changing my mind on the tank size but the more I think about it I would much rather get one that is large enough for me to add more fish later if I want to. With that being said.... I am almost positive that I am now getting a 30 gallon and again I have a few questions and am open to suggestions.....

I want to cover the whole tank eventually so I want to make sure that I have some bottom, middle, and top fish. I have been researching this and want to run a few by everyone. Please note that I am NOT getting the fish all at once but want to eventually add them to the aquarium over time if possible. Don't want to overstock so If I need to get another tank somewhere down the road (waaaaayyyy down the road) then I will do so.

Here is my list. Please advise which would be best to get first, how many and what the total limit of all fish will be in a 30g. ***I know I can't get ALL of these for one 30g***. They are the fish we like and I just want your expert advice on which we should get to start. THANKS EVERYONE!!!!! 

1. Cory Catfish 
2. Tetras (cardinal or neon) 
3. Mollies
4. Platy
5. Sword tail fish
6. Zebra Danios
7. Harleqiun Rasboras
8. Marbled Hatchett fish (Hubby really likes these)
9. Blue Ram
10.Gold Mystery Snail (my son really wants one of these) He really likes
those shrimps but I don't, so I said we will look at a snail or something.
If all else fails I could always get him his own little tank and he can put 
what he wants in it - lol
He already has a pet Garter snake and would love to have something else 
of his "own".


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2007)

Kurly said:


> I want to cover the whole tank eventually so I want to make sure that I have some bottom, middle, and top fish. I have been researching this and want to run a few by everyone. Please note that I am NOT getting the fish all at once but want to eventually add them to the aquarium over time if possible. Don't want to overstock so If I need to get another tank somewhere down the road (waaaaayyyy down the road) then I will do so.
> 
> Here is my list. Please advise which would be best to get first, how many and what the total limit of all fish will be in a 30g. ***I know I can't get ALL of these for one 30g***. They are the fish we like and I just want your expert advice on which we should get to start. THANKS EVERYONE!!!!!
> 
> ...


Any of those would be fine for a 30g tank, but not all of them, of course. 

For a 30g, I suggest (my opinion of course), choosing 1 schooling fish for the top/middle (tetras, rasboras, danios, hatchets) (8-12), a group of livebearers (mollies, platies, swordtails), some cories for the bottom, a snail, and a pair of Rams. You'll have to narrow it down and choose one type of schooling fish for the top/middle (which can be hard!), but I personally think that larger schools of fish are more visually appealing than small schools.

Or, if you just don't think thats enough variety  you would have room for 2 schools of about 6 each, the cories, a small group of livebearers, rams, and the snail. Or 1 school of 6-8, cories, more livebearers than in the first scenario, rams, and the snail.  

Just depends on what you and your family really like as to what you have more of I guess.

Thats a good start though, as all those fish are peaceful and would get along together.

And as for your son, he might like a small 5.5g or similar size tank of his own for some shrimp. You could learn about planted tanks, which is a whole new adventure.


----------



## Kurly (Jul 31, 2007)

Wow, just what I need... Another adventure ;-) 

You always answer my questions so quicky and I really appreciate that :smile: I was reading about planted tanks and thought to myself whoa, I am not gonna tackle that one any time soon - :lol: But that could be something me and my son do together in the future with a 5.5 gallon. He is 11 and really into science and animals so the shrimp thing may turn out to be fun for him when it does happen. 

I'm glad that I have taken the time to learn about this process instead of just doing it on impulse!

This weekend I will be picking out my aquarium and start the cycling process. In the meantime I'll hit some pet stores and start looking at the fish. I have only been to Petsmart and Petco but I am thinking about going to a store that sells only fish and aquariums. Are the fish from that kind of store better than the fish at Petsmart etc? Or does it really make a difference?

As always, Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## Vinny (Aug 1, 2007)

> Are the fish from that kind of store better than the fish at Petsmart etc? Or does it really make a difference?


I have been to a Petsmart a couple of times, just to browse and get ideas as to the many speices of fish. They do have a wide variety of Fish, although some of the tanks may have not been as clean as they should be. But really, it depends on the Pet Store! Check out your local PetsMart and make sure there are NO dead fish in any of the tanks (lol, it may sound obvious), and judge If the water quality is up to snuff.

IMO, Aquarium Shops have a much more wider variety of Fish, because they specialize in Fish! The staff at these types of shops seem to be more knowledgable than the average PetsMart Employee IMO. But, ofcourse, there are a lot of well-informed employees at PetsMart, but it just depends on the store.

There are two local PetsMarts, and two local PetCo's. IMO Petco had many more fish than PetsMart at both of the locations, and Petco had saltwater fish, while both of the PetsMart's did not.

So, you might want to check out a lot of local auqariums, and take a look for yourself.  .


----------



## dani_vivi (Jul 23, 2007)

yea i get my fish at petsmart they have some variety but no saltwater fish..on the other hand petco has saltwater and might have a bigger variety than petsmart on freshwater.. g/l with ur tank


----------



## Kurly (Jul 31, 2007)

Guess that is one good thing about the tank cycling process... It will give me time to look around at different locations to pick out my fish. This is going to be fun.

I do know that I want a variety of colors in my Aquarium and some fish that will be interesting for my kids to watch. I have been given some very good advice on here.

Plus hubby has just told me that he really wants a 55 gallon instead of a 30. Yay!!!!!!  I'll still start out with easy beginner fish but it's nice to know that I'll be able to add more in the future!


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

What method are you going to use to cycle the tank?


----------



## Corydora_FREAK (Feb 21, 2007)

> 3. Mollies
> 4. Platy


please for your sake don't go with any live bearers (platies mollies) YET, unless your prepared to house young or to feed the young to predators(which you wont and dont have). When we just started we got mollies and platies, 5 of each in a 55 gallon, and it was awesome when they first had young, now its terrible, they overpopulate way to fast and ruin the ecosystem. I would NOT recommend livebearers unless you are ready to handle massive amounts of young. Sounds fun now, but it isn't that far down the road



> 1. Cory Catfish


  Can never go wrong here. They are VERY cute and your family will love them, in a 55 gallon you can house an immense and happy shoal of 10 to 15 fish. This is where you get to see all their quirky and fun behaviors. I have 13 C. Paleatus The Peppered Corydoras and 2 C. Trilinatus Or the Three Lined Corydoras In my 55 gallon and they are quite happy. I can help you with anything Cory related, so ask on if you need to!


----------



## Kurly (Jul 31, 2007)

Buggy said:


> What method are you going to use to cycle the tank?



I HAD some biro-spira that I used for my 2.5 gallon mini-bows but my son took it out of the fridge and well lets just say that I no longer have it!!!! I don't want to discuss that any further - lol. So I bought some stability this time around and was going to ask for guidance on cycling my big new tank with that when I actually purchase it. I wasn't sure if I could just use that alone or if I have to do other things to help cycle a bigger tank.  


Thanks for the advice Corydora_FREAK  I was just looking at some black mollies today and wondering if I should get some when I start buying fish. We really wanted some black fish in our tank but honestly I was worried about them reproducing alot. That is something that I DO NOT want to have to deal with so thank you for telling me that. I think I will have to say no to the Mollies and Platies no matter how cute they are. We really like the cory catfish and are going to get some of those for sure. When I get them you are going to hear from me quite a bit ;-) Does the shoal of cories all have to be the same kind or can it be a mixture of them?


----------



## Corydora_FREAK (Feb 21, 2007)

Well. Cories are probably the most peacful fish around and they are very tolerable of other tank mates, they can live in a shoal of other kinds, but try to get 4 or more of the same species but they will be in mixed altogether, they just love the company of other cories no matter how they look! Still 4 or more of each species is good!


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi there! First let me say this is an interesting thread. Don't know exactly why, but it is.
I know it's been about a month since you have posted, but as far as the cycling goes, I went to my local grocery store and bought clear ammonia. It should be in the cleaning aisle, they have other kinds like scented, but do not get those. 
Anyway this is called fishless cycling. You take the ammonia and in a 30G I used a capful and poured it straight into my tank. I tested the ammonia everyday and waited quite awhile for it to reach 0. It took me so long because I put a lot more than a capful in the first time. After it hit 0 I put more ammonia back in the tank, and kept testing it waiting for it to hit 0 again. You'll keep doing this until you put ammonia in the tank and within a couple of hours, can't quite remember how long but, the ammonia is at 0.
Then you should test for nitrates, and if you have nitrates, then you have finally cycled your tank.
I like doing it this way because you aren't accidently killing any fish, and you aren't having to do any water changes until the tank is cycled, because there is nothing in there! And I have heard that putting a fish through a cycle makes them much more susceptible to diseases and such.
Good luck with the 55G. I started with a 30G and now I am getting a 75G soon. 
I hope you have a good experience with keeping fish! Oh and please post some pictures of the betta and your 55G once you get it up and running!


----------



## Kurly (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks for the information  This will really help because I have read so much about cycling a tank that it all gets pretty confusing. I know for sure that I want to do a fishless cycle on my aquarium when I do get it. I have changed my mind again and decided to get a 75 gallon aquarium instead of a 55 -lol. So.... it will be even longer because I am saving up money to buy everything.

I am at the Pet Stores ALL the time just standing there looking at all the fish. I want to get started as soon as possible but it feels like its taking forever


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

10 gallon to a 75 in a month- Your one of us now!


Im glad your upgrading, that will open up a WORLD of opportunity


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

when you do start putting fish in it plz post pictures!


----------



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

Just wondering are you going to get just a tank or one with every thing in it? If not what are you going to do for filtration i would go for a powerhead and sponge as you dont have to buy new filter packs. are you going to go sand or gravel what are you doing for decoration like fake plant or what not


----------



## Kurly (Jul 31, 2007)

Sorry to answer this so late shade2dope. I'm going to get a tank and buy everything else seperately. I am still researching the filters and such for a 75 gallon tank. I would LOVE to have sand as a substrate not only because I love how it looks but also because I want to get plenty of corycats and I have heard that the softer substrate is somewhat better for them. I am not sure if that would be too hard to take care of as far as water changes and cleaning the bottom of the tank so still thinking about it. I am going to have some live plants in the tank also. I currently have low light plants in my Betta tank,java fern, anacharis and wisteria, and so far they have been very easy to take care of. I am going to plant the trimmings from them in a small tank to grow them out and then transfer them to my large tank whenever I do get it. Still thinking about the type of decorations. I don't want too much because I am really going to try to have it as natural looking as I can. I know for sure that I want a nice piece of driftwood and I am going to let my son and daughter each pick out something they like to put in there. I have made it clear that it has to be something tasteful and not gaudy :lol: My husband has always wanted a sunken ship in whatever aquarium we have so there will be one in there of course  I just don't want to have too much going on in there to take away from the beauty of the fish.

As you can see, I have been thinking about a million and one things in my head in regards to my "dream" aquarium :lol: 

And the list keeps getting longer and longer!


----------



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

Sounds like its going to be very nice looking post pics when you get them. About the sand its worth it.To clean it just take the hose off the syphon and use that to go over the sand and it will grab what you want and leave the sand there, of course you will get some but nothing to care about in my opinion sands easier to clean


----------

